
Infinite Blowup in Newtonian Gravity: Struggles with the Continuum (2016) - xelxebar
https://johncarlosbaez.wordpress.com/2016/09/08/struggles-with-the-continuum-part-1/
======
xelxebar
Just ran across this series of blogs by John Baez and they kind of blew my
mind. I had no idea classical physics was plagued by these pathologies.

This has been posted here before, but not in a while, and they didn't get much
attention. I took the liberty of elaborating the title a bit with the
surprising bit which hooked me.

On a meta-level, the whole series gives a really nice view of General
Relativity, Quantum Electrodynamics and the Standard model as attemts to fix
pure math issues with previous models.

Anyway, hope you find this stuff as fascinating as I do!

------
basicplus2
Infinite rocket mass maybe but you have infinite fuel mass...

